# Mower engine not getting fuel



## wseyller (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a mower with a briggs & stratton 550 series engine. I had used it many times and it always started and ran perfect. A couple weeks after I last used it I now have a problem.

I filled it up with gas and primed it. I will start and run for a couple seconds then die. I can prime it again over and over with the same result. It will actually keep running if I continuously press the primer while its running.

I store the mower away from rain. I wonder if some bug or critter got in there and did something. I did find a snail on the motor when I took the cover off. I am not sure what to look for to figure out my problem.


----------



## flatbilly (Jul 30, 2010)

I would drain out the gas, use fresh gas and add some SeaFoam solvent. It cured my trimmer motor when it would do the same; run for 3 seconds and die each time.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

There are several possibilities here, all of them fuel related. Chances are some dirt is plugging a passage in the carburetor, as there are some tiny passages that can easily plugged. It's also possible that there is water in the tank and/or carburetor, this time of the year it is quite common for condensation to develop and wreak havoc in small engines, especially with the increasing availability of fuel with ethanol. I would start by first verify that you are getting fuel flow to the carburetor, by disconnecting the fuel line at the carb and verifying a steady flow. Also verify that the carburetor mounting is not loose, and that the intake tube is not cracked or broken. You can remove the carburetor bowl and check for any water or other foreign materials. It's best to remove the carburetor from the engine and thoroughly clean it with carburetor cleaner.


----------

